# Best CF/SD cards for 5D Mark III video



## justin.franklin66 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm trying to determine the best card for my buck to use with my new Mark III. I shoot both stills and video, but a vast majority of my work with this camera will be in the 1920 ALL-I video mode. I figure I can get one nice Lexar Professional 1000x to cover all my stills needs, but now I need to stock up on enough storage to hold all the video I can shoot in a day. I don't know much about card performance with 1920 video or the Mark III's ALL-I mode though--is it necessary to get a nice card with good buffer and writing speeds for video, or does write speed for video not pose much of a challenge for slower (600x, 400x) CF cards (or SD cards, even)?

Thank you gents.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 8, 2012)

Stick with SANDISK or LEXAR brand name cards. Get the pro versions, faster the better.


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 16, 2012)

*CF card speed for 5D3*

Hi, is a 60MB/sec CF card good enough for All-I recording in the 5D3? Or is it better to get a 90MB/sec card? Thanks for the inputs


----------

